# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Lenken

## sveny

letztes jahr habe ich den grundschein gemacht. dieses jahr waren wir wieder am gleichen ort urlaub machen und ich habe einen fortfrenden kurs gemacht. nachdem ich bei einer surfschule ne paar mannver(helikopterwende, leeride, beachstart, finne vorraus und das ganze mit clew first)gemacht habe. bin ich ziemlich am ende mit trapezfahren angefangen. ich hatte da einen anderen lehrer. der hat dann unteranderem gesagt, dass wenn ich trapez fahre und abfallen will das rig nach hinten bringen soll und zum anlufen das rig nach vorne. ich habe dann gesagt das ich das sonst immer andersrum mache. der lehrer dann wieder: "das macht man nur beim grund kurs so, nachher anders". ich bin dann mit trapez normal gefahren wie ich das vorher auch gemacht hatte, weil sich der lehrer noch um jmd. andern kmmern musste. dann war der urlaub vorbei und ich bin etwas verwirrt

----------


## marc

Ich denke er bezieht das Ganze auf "Gleitfahrt". Beim Gleiten setzt man die Riggsteuerung nicht mehr so stark wie beim Dmpeln ein, sondern arbeitet mehr mit Fusteuerung. 

Ich erklr mir diese Aussage mal so, obwohl ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher bin, da meine Fusteuerung und die sichere Gleitfahrt noch nicht so toll ist: 

Abfallen:
Er wollte wohl, da wenn du das Segel nach hinten neigst, du dich etwas aufrichtest und dadurch die Ferse hebst und die Fuballen belastest und somit das Brett etwas aufkentert und die Finne bzw Leekante des Brettes fhrt. Dadurch fllst du ab (Einleitung Halse)
Schau dir mal Halsensequenzen an: dort erkennt man eigentlich immer ganz gut, da das Segel leicht nach hinten geneigt ist!! vorallem beim 360er

Abluven:
Hier sollst du dich weiter nach vorne lehnen (hnlich Trapezfahren in den Amwindkurs - Hhe laufen). Hierbei belastest du die Fersen und die Luvkante des Brettes strker und das Brett luvt an

----------


## naish the hero

Also ganz klar,glaub Deinem ersten Lehrer.Bei der Steuerung mit dem Rigg gilt immer:
Rigg nach hinten=anluven
Rigg nach vorne= abfallen
Bei der Fusssteuerung gilt das gleiche wie z.B beim Skaten:
In die Richtung in die der Steuerimpuls erfolgt fhrt das Board auch,also drckst Du in Fahrtrichtung die rechte Kante durch Belastung fhrt das Board auch nach Rechts.Bei bestimmten Manvern wie z.B. der Laydown/Racejibe gibt es ausnahmen.Dort wird die Innenkante gedrckt und das Segel nach Hinten gezogen.Das hat dann aber andere Grnde.Aloha

----------


## Torchie

Beide Surflehrer haben Recht!

Bei der alleinigen Segelsteuerung gilt:
Mast und Segel nach vorne und du fhrst vom Wind weg. (abfallen)
Mast und Segel nach hinten und du fhrst in den Wind. (anluven)

In der Gleitfahrt und somit bei der Fusssteuerung gilt z.B. beim Slalom fahren:
Vom Wind abfallen, Board kanten (Knie nach vorne Lee kante belasten) Segel bleibt dicht und hinten.
Anluven, Druck auf die Fersen, Luvkante belasten, Segel leicht ffnen und nach vorne nehmen.

----------


## Danger

Um ein wenig Verwirrung ins Spiel zu bringen: Wenn man in Gleitfahrt in den Wind schiet um ne flotte Wende zu fahren kantet man die Luvkante an. Wenn man dazu das Schothorn zum Heck neigt (also dicht holt) geht das wesentlich flotter als wenn man das Segel ffnet und zum Bug nimmt!
Man merkt also das es auch auf das jeweilige Manver ankommt. Das merkst Du aber durchs ausprobieren recht schnell.. Wie mein Surfmentor vor 20 Jahren und auch heute immer noch sagt: "surfen lernt man nur durch surfen". Also bei jedem Wind raus und man lernt enorm!

----------


## naish the hero

> Beide Surflehrer haben Recht!
> 
> Bei der alleinigen Segelsteuerung gilt:
> Mast und Segel nach vorne und du fhrst vom Wind weg. (abfallen)
> Mast und Segel nach hinten und du fhrst in den Wind. (anluven)
> 
> In der Gleitfahrt und somit bei der Fusssteuerung gilt z.B. beim Slalom fahren:
> Vom Wind abfallen, Board kanten (Knie nach vorne Lee kante belasten) Segel bleibt dicht und hinten.
> Anluven, Druck auf die Fersen, Luvkante belasten, Segel leicht ffnen und nach vorne nehmen.



.... toll, das must Du mir mal vormachen

----------


## Torchie

Moin naish the hero,

klar kein Problem, wenn wir uns mal treffen.
Bis dahin kannst du dir ja mal ein paar Videos ansehen, z.B. "Video Learning Halsen Techniken" mit Michiel Bouwmeester (surf-magazin video). Dort wird es so gezeigt und erklrt.

Gru, Trochie  :Happy:

----------


## naish the hero

Hab den Michi auf Babados getroffen-hat der aber irgendwie anders gemacht.;-

----------


## Torchie

Dann machs halt anders  :Happy:

----------


## ciiN.

" "surfen lernt man nur durch surfen". Also bei jedem Wind raus und man lernt enorm!"
Das sind ganz meine Worte, ausprobieren natrlich in einer bekannten und sicheren Umgebung und dann geht's auch schon los  :Smile: 

Ich finds super das ihr alle das Fusssteuern nochmal erklrt  :Smile:

----------


## paulchen

@ciin: diser beitrag ist von 2006!!! finde es ganz schn doof fr so ein kommentar einen 5 jahre alten beitrag wieder zu beleben... paul

----------


## Finnenkratzer

> ... ich hatte da einen anderen lehrer. der hat dann unteranderem gesagt, dass wenn ich trapez fahre und abfallen will das rig nach hinten bringen soll und zum anlufen das rig nach vorne...



vielleicht war er besoffen??? :-?

gendert....: sorry auch reingefallen - hab jetzt erst gesehen dass es um 2006 ging

----------

